# Yeast problem remedies?



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, would like to get your help with what to do about persistent yeast problem. 
Would like to hear about some remedies that worked. 
Thank you...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yogurt.. Eating lots of it helps..


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Curezone dot com has tons of info about candida.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

You didn't mention where the yeast problem was flaring. Do you have diabetes?

Foods like sugar, carbs and alcohol feed yeast. I agree about the probiotics are a good thing. 

If it is causing a problem in the genital area cotton underwear that allow a little airflow may help. 

If you don't have diabetes or an immune problem, check with the doctor on these, I would think that a change in diet might be the most helpful...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

*IF* you are a diabetic you might try getting downright mean about blood sugar control.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Milk Kefir is shown to be effective as well,also very good for you.
Abe


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Lots of probiotics in the diet can greatly reduce yeast counts- most if not all candida comes from the bowel, and migrates or colonizes other parts of the body. It will simply die out if the bowel is healthy and clean of yeast overpopulation. 

I have found that Kefir is better at removing stubborn yeasts than yoghurt- it provides a larger variety of microbes, and less sugar. Also consider other probiotics like sauerkraut, lacto-fermented vegetables, cultured buttermilk, natural yoghurts, kombucha... 

At the same time you repopulate with the good guys, it is important to starve the bad guys, or you'll just have a perpetual battle going on. Ditch the sugar- all of it including uncooked fruits, bread, pasta, crackers, high starch foods, and anything with added sugars. Don't use caffeine, chocolate, tea (with caffeine), or other stimulants for the duration of your therapy. It's good to add in more natural fats- especially those from tropical fruits like coconut and palm, and grass fed or pastured animals like lard, tallow, butter, rendered duck fat.. etc.


----------



## eXo0us (Nov 14, 2015)

DisasterCupcake said:


> At the same time you repopulate with the good guys,* it is important to starve the bad guys*, or you'll just have a perpetual battle going on. Ditch the sugar- all of it including uncooked fruits, bread, pasta, crackers, high starch foods, and anything with added sugars. Don't use caffeine, chocolate, tea (with caffeine), or other stimulants for the duration of your therapy. It's good to add in more natural fats- especially those from tropical fruits like coconut and palm, and grass fed or pastured animals like lard, tallow, butter, rendered duck fat.. etc.



That's the main point. My Brother had yeast - and we tried everything. Nothing helped, probiotics, medication etc. 

He had to completely abandon any form of sugar (starch,carbohydrates) for a full year. Now he is healthy and in very good form and can eat pretty normal.


----------



## Goat of the Sea (Jun 3, 2018)

I use coloidal silver for yeast. It kills the stuff on my tongue and cleans up razor rash. Cut out sugar and bread, wash alot and drink lots of water.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

When it comes to health related problems, always look at your past/present nutrition intake first. There is a reason we have minimum recommended intakes. Anything less can cause disease. Look at your biotin intake. You may need more than the average person. This is already a hard one to get for many people. Especially if you aren't a big beef liver or egg eater. Low biotin levels can cause fungal infections. A lot of medicines, especially anticonvulsants are known to deplete biotin. Smoking also lowers biotin levels. It can make you really sick if it progresses and most doctors wouldn't recognize a biotin deficiency, or any other vitamin or mineral deficiency for that matter, if it slapped them in the face. That's not part of their job description as professional drug dealers. I'm all for all-natural, especially when it comes to food and if you cover up a nutritional deficiency with a "natural remedy", you're doing no better than doctors covering up nutritional deficiencies with synthetic chemicals. Try your best to get your vitamins and minerals from food sources. If you simply can't do that, go for as simple as possible by using a company such as purebulk.com and forgo all of the inactive ingredients in supplements that are also known to cause disease. Try not to go down that road. It's a hard one to dig out of.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

What about chicken liver?


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Terri said:


> *IF* you are a diabetic you might try getting downright mean about blood sugar control.


And it isn't always just sugar that causes this either.
It can be the foods you are eating, too many carbs, too much bread, crackers, potatoes, etc. 
So check out to see if it is caused by diabetes or... to many carbs in your diet. May want to go more keto, less carbs?? just a suggestion.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

So blu-hollowlady, any of these suggestions helpful?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I would also recommend probiotics, whether eaten as yogurt or taken in capsules, and if (generic) you have issues with vaginal yeast, don't hesitate to use the capsules THAT way as well.


----------

